# From FSW 2014 to Express Entry



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I had sent my application for NOC 2171 on Oct 1, 2014 around 70 days back , last month cap for 2171 reached 1000 and i am not charged nor my application is returned yet.

Now i read in below link that 

Express Entry FAQ: Candidates

17. Does a candidate with an application currently in process for immigration to Canada under one of the economic immigration programs need to re-apply once Express Entry comes into operation?
No. If a candidate is eligible for a Canadian economic immigration program, such as the Federal Skilled Worker Program, in its current format and submits an application before December 31, 2014, his or her application will be processed without the candidate being required to create an Express Entry profile.



Does this mean any good for me ?

Thanks for reply


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

I think it does. 

There's a lot that isn't clear about the transition to EE, but since you applied under a NOC category on the List before it capped out, I think your application will be rolled over into the EE pool. 

But who really knows? Not the Canadian government I'm afraid.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for response

Waiting without clear information is the biggest punishment..

Don't know which way to proceed


----------

